# Brake slider question



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Lug nuts hold the rotor on. Those screws there are just to aggravate DYI guy when they rust in and strip and you have to drill them out. 

As of the sliders.... I did my RAM pads few weeks back. Damn squeal is killing me... Anyhow, new pads came with sliders AND they are exactly like yours - got to go in the right way. They are asymmetrical. So I had to redo one side. Actually, Dodge wisdom, you can't have them installed wrong, or they set crooked and you can see something's not right. There slots in pads bracket that won't let you do them wrong.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

ukrkoz said:


> Lug nuts hold the rotor on. Those screws there are just to aggravate DYI guy when they rust in and strip and you have to drill them out.
> 
> As of the sliders.... I did my RAM pads few weeks back. Damn squeal is killing me... Anyhow, new pads came with sliders AND they are exactly like yours - got to go in the right way. They are asymmetrical. So I had to redo one side. Actually, Dodge wisdom, you can't have them installed wrong, or they set crooked and you can see something's not right. There slots in pads bracket that won't let you do them wrong.


Funny part is, I bought the 3 volume factory service manual for $35 on ebay. Did I even look at it first? No.

When I did look at it, there it was, clear as day, on exactly where the sliders are supposed to go. Grumble, curse, grumble.


----------



## RTrepairguy (Nov 24, 2021)

I had the same issues in the past, some lug nuts of my truck were rusty which made it troublesome for me to replace the disc brake pads. I bought a repair kit from Rotary Thread to get the lug nuts out safely and was able to do the process swiftly theron.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

I just drill the 3 screw heads out As others mention, the lug nuts hold the rotor in place.
They only use them on the plant assembly line to hold the rotor on the hub for quick tire installs.

Did you pull the slider pins out, clean them up. Then put new slider lube on the 2 caliper pins.
I didn't see that from the pics you posted.

Edit,......
Just realized this was an old thread..


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I have three or four pieces of 3/8th about 4 inches long steel rod left over from some project. I keep them in my chisel drawer. When I need to remove one of those, I clamp the rod in a pair of vice grips, put the end on the screw and strike it a couple times with a 40OZ hammer. After that I can remove them with a screw/torx driver.


----------

